# Mr.Pfeiffer.... how realistic is.....



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Mr. Pfeiffer... this "rumour" gets me very exited... however... how realistic is this 45mm, handwinding, no logo, solid back Type A/B is gonna come out this year???

Would love to hear some genuine news from ya!!!

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

I would also be very interested to hear about this |>



Cheers


----------



## TIMEangel (Jan 30, 2008)

I am still looking forward to WUS LE Pilot Type A becoming a reality


----------



## t1nhoo (Aug 24, 2009)

That sounds too good to be true... 45-46mm is a missing link. I'll take one for sure!


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

t1nhoo said:


> That sounds too good to be true... 45-46mm is a missing link. I'll take one for sure!


We are planning to manufacture LACO pilot watches with 45mm diameter case for this year... Peter :-!


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> We are planning to manufacture LACO pilot watches with 45mm diameter case for this year... Peter :-!


Mr. Pfeiffer...:-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-! :-!

AWESOME!!! well, you can count me in already!!


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> We are planning to manufacture LACO pilot watches with 45mm diameter case for this year... Peter :-!


WOW! Incredibly good news.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Case size is the subject of frequent debate amongst collectors. I think Laco's decision to use a 45 mm case is a very smart one. By today's standards, a 45 mm is a mid-size case that can cross-over between those that don't want to go too big in a watch, and those that don't want them to be too small. 

It looks like we all have something to look forward to this year from Laco. :-!


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hopefully we have the 45mm watches and the wus le a dial to look forward to!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

I will definitely be purchasing a 45mm Pilot.


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

I will be honest and admit that I find it hard to wait for Christmas to open my presents. Might I ask when we will be seeing these new models? Are they days? Weeks or months away. Thank you


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

45mm is the new 44mm. Looking forward to your release.


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> We are planning to manufacture LACO pilot watches with 45mm diameter case for this year... Peter :-!


Well... I see you are taking reservations for the "Support Laco" Chronograph... how about starting to take reservations for "Support Laco" 45mm/ manual wind/ no logo/ solid back pilot watch ;-) ha ha ha

You know you are "killing" all of us, EH!! 

Bruce


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Bruce-YVR said:


> Well... I see you are taking reservations for the "Support Laco" Chronograph... how about starting to take reservations for "Support Laco" 45mm/ manual wind/ no logo/ solid back pilot watch ;-) ha ha ha
> 
> You know you are "killing" all of us, EH!!
> 
> Bruce


BTW.... 55mm Type B just ORDERED YEAH baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Arrrrr.... now the wait!!!!!!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bruce-YVR said:


> Well... I see you are taking reservations for the "Support Laco" Chronograph... how about starting to take reservations for "Support Laco" 45mm/ manual wind/ no logo/ solid back pilot watch ;-) ha ha ha
> 
> You know you are "killing" all of us, EH!!
> 
> Bruce


The reservation list for the Support Chrono has been closed long time ago.:-s


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

stuffler said:


> The reservation list for the Support Chrono has been closed long time ago.:-s


But we still have No. 29/44 in stock... Peter


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Herr Pfeiffer!
Is there a scope/space for another LE this year?


----------



## TIMEangel (Jan 30, 2008)

Count me in for this LE.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hi Bruce.
sounds like a great Idea as a Special Watch i, maybe a L.E of 50 Pcs each of the A & B Dials.
but seems very hard for all to agree on ONE Design,Size and Specs.:-(
i personally would love to see this watch in:

* 46 or 47mm in Diameter.
* Matt Finish Steel Case.
* Nr: FL23883 Engraved on the Side Case.
* Vintage looking Dial (Artificially Aged).
* Blue Hour & Minute Hands and Black Second Hand.
* Modified Valgrange A07.111 to Hand Wind. Sand Blasted and Gold Plated like the Original 55mm (shown in BORROWED Picture )
* See through Case Back.
* anti reflective Sapphire Crystal.
* Lug end to Lug end is no more than 55mm in length.
* Lug Width 24mm.
* Onion Crown.

that would be MY Ideal Watch |>. but again it's less likely to find another Person who would like this same Specs.! but i thought to give it a shot.!:think:

Cheers
Tony


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

How about this one?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

also nice, but I believe somebody has already done one recently?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

lukeeesteve said:


> How about this one?


Absolutley. We already mentioned similar models in the Laco Wish List thread.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> also nice, but I believe somebody has already done one recently?


I think it was a Czech forum that commissioned Steinhart to build a version, but so what? How many manufacturers build examples of the more popular B-Uhr dials? ;-) I think any project is viable provided its execution is of a higher quality caliber, which is something well within Laco's capabilities.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Those Czechs should be cancelled.....:-d

Chronomag forum? I will have a look, I am a member there also.


----------



## t1nhoo (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent! Count me in!


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

Hi All,

New to the Laco forum and wished I had looked in earlier. I'm beside myself for missing out on the LE 55mm manual winding Laco.

If there is to be another LE on offer I hope that it will be the same spec as the 55mm with solid case back, bead blasted but in 46 - 47mm. Think 45mm seems to be the norm on most watches 47mm would set it apart from most modern watches.

BTW what are the chances of picking up a 55mm LE manual wind?... are they really all sold out?.... One can only ask..

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

EZM1 said:


> BTW what are the chances of picking up a 55mm LE manual wind?... are they really all sold out?.... One can only ask..


Dan, they're still available. Just visit the Laco online store and send a message saying that you're interested in buying one. They've listed them as sold out because there are production delays and some customers were whining about having to wait too long.


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Dan, they're still available. Just visit the Laco online store and send a message saying that you're interested in buying one. They've listed them as sold out because there are production delays and some customers were whining about having to wait too long.


Thanks Uwe. Would you know if the FL number engraving is an optional extra? Its shown with the number engraved on the online shop and no mention of it being extra cost but on a thread from vincesf, its a 48 euro extra cost.

Can't decide from A or B. I like the B but wish the minute hand was a little wider.

:think:


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Dan, I couldn't find any photos in the Laco shop showing the optional FL engraving on the SIDE of the case. Could you post a link to the photo?

Either way, the engraving you see on the caseback of the watch is part of the standard cost. If you want to replicate the engraving that appeared on the side of the original cases it's an additional 43 Euro. Laco doesn't do the engraving on-site; since they have to send the case out to have it done I think the additional cost is reasonable.

As you may have read in other threads in this forum there is a debate regarding the accuracy of the hands. In particular, that the Replica's hands weren't constructed of blued metal. Also, the shape of the minute hand isn't representative of the majority of original Laco B-Uhrs you see on the market. However, there were originals that did have this shape of minute hand.


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Dan, I couldn't find any photos in the Laco shop showing the optional FL engraving on the SIDE of the case. Could you post a link to the photo?
> 
> Either way, the engraving you see on the caseback of the watch is part of the standard cost. If you want to replicate the engraving that appeared on the side of the original cases it's an additional 43 Euro. Laco doesn't do the engraving on-site; since they have to send the case out to have it done I think the additional cost is reasonable.
> 
> As you may have read in other threads in this forum there is a debate regarding the accuracy of the hands. In particular, that the Replica's hands weren't constructed of blued metal. Also, the shape of the minute hand isn't representative of the majority of original Laco B-Uhrs you see on the market. However, there were originals that did have this shape of minute hand.


Sorry Uwe, you're right I just checked. Think I been looking at too many photos on the threads and got it confused.

Yes, definitely worthwhile getting the engraving. 43 Euro for solid engraving is fair.

Also read the threads on the debate regarding the min hand and like you've said there are originals with similar shape hand. Just makes it all the more difficult in deciding A or B.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Uwe W. said:


> Also, the shape of the minute hand isn't representative of the majority of original Laco B-Uhrs you see on the market. However, there were originals that did have this shape of minute hand.


All B-dialled Laco's I have seen on pictures and in person have the Minute hand where the widest part is closer to the tip.

The hand Laco use for this LE is the Minute hand from the A-dial.

AS the production run is so small, I guess in order to keep the cost down, Laco decided to use the same hand for both dial variations. And painted them black for the same reason.
After all, it is a superb price.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Just to add, I think the shape of the hands was standardised by the Airforce.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> All B-dialled Laco's I have seen on pictures and in person have the Minute hand where the widest part is closer to the tip.
> 
> The hand Laco use for this LE is the Minute hand from the A-dial.


There's nothing in that FL spec drawing from 1942 that discusses or restricts the shape of the hands. Case dimensions, strap construction and length and even time divisions, but nothing about the hands.

I've seen images of original Wempe built B-Muster models that used the same hands as found on the A-Muster version (I can post them later if you want). As I stated, it may not have been common, but clearly it was done. In that respect I don't think it's a stretch when Laco does the same thing on the Replica. Also, as you said it wouldn't have been very cost effective for Laco to have produced a seperate set of hands for each of the Replica models.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

EZM1 said:


> Also read the threads on the debate regarding the min hand and like you've said there are originals with similar shape hand. Just makes it all the more difficult in deciding A or B.


I chose the B-Muster because the A-Muster is the version more commonly copied by other watch manufacturers. I also prefer the more "task specific" look of the B-Muster over the more traditional clock style of the A. Hey, maybe you shouldn't stress over the decision too much. Just do what some other guys here have done: buy one of each!


----------



## vladidos (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love a B type 45mm no logo/no date. Would not mind a 42mm either


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

vladidos said:


> I would love a B type 45mm no logo/no date. Would not mind a 42mm either


By the sounds of it, if you are patient enough you'll be able get what you wish for... possibly later this year.


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

That's what I hear...perhaps summer


----------



## vladidos (Oct 8, 2008)

Uwe W. said:


> By the sounds of it, if you are patient enough you'll be able get what you wish for... possibly later this year.


That would be awesome. I got the Laco B itch quite badly


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> We are planning to manufacture LACO pilot watches with 45mm diameter case for this year... Peter :-!


Hi - would it be possible to let us have any details in advance, &/or a likely release date?

Not that I'm impatient, of course... ;-) :-d

Cheers


----------



## Bruce-YVR (Feb 12, 2006)

Psmith. said:


> Hi - would it be possible to let us have any details in advance, &/or a likely release date?
> 
> Not that I'm impatient, of course... ;-) :-d
> 
> Cheers


It would be great if Mr. Pfeiffer can take early reservation NOW ;-):-!:-d

I am IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t1nhoo (Aug 24, 2009)

*Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*

They should be out this year if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*

Merged your question with the main thread re 45mm Laco Pilot. As you may know Laco is sailing in troubled waters, so let us wait and see.


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*



stuffler said:


> ... As you may know Laco is sailing in troubled waters, so let us wait and see.


Really! Is Laco going through difficult times again?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*



EZM1 said:


> Really! Is Laco going through difficult times again?


As we all know Kienzle went bankrupt which had no direct impact on KIENZLE ITALIA Srl. . However Laco was affected by the insolvency of KIENZLE in Germany, the air is not cleared though. It's all written here on WUS btw.


----------



## ckhouse80 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*

bro, some forum talking about is also...."got rumours that Laco may not be around much longer". Is it true?



stuffler said:


> As we all know Kienzle went bankrupt which had no direct impact on KIENZLE ITALIA Srl. . However Laco was affected by the insolvency of KIENZLE in Germany, the air is not cleared though. It's all written here on WUS btw.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*

If we buy Laco watches the chances would increase for Laco to survive ...


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*



ckhouse80 said:


> bro, some forum talking about is also...."got rumours that Laco may not be around much longer". Is it true?


No.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*



ckhouse80 said:


> bro, some forum talking about is also...."got rumours that Laco may not be around much longer". Is it true?


Well, rumours are what they are...............rumours.............. Can't confirm that and I hope I have not in the time to come.


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*



stuffler said:


> Well, rumours are what they are...............rumours.............. Can't confirm that and I hope I have not in the time to come.


LACO has found a new investor (not again a watch brand). We were able to order nearly all missing parts concerning our pilot watches range. We will show a re-launch of our homepage middle this year and re-designed pilot watches, that will be ready for delivery then...
We will be celebrating our 85th anniversary this year...with a limited model.
Just stay tuned... Peter
:-!:-!:-!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*



LACO - Pfeiffer said:


> LACO has found a new investor (not again a watch brand). We were able to order nearly all missing parts concerning our pilot watches range. We will show a re-launch of our homepage middle this year and re-designed pilot watches, that will be ready for delivery then...
> We will be celebrating our 85th anniversary this year...with a limited model.
> Just stay tuned... Peter
> :-!:-!:-!


Good luck Peter. Looking forward to these re-designed new models and - of course - looking forward to the 85th-anniversary LE.


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

Thats fantastic news Peter. Really looking forward to see whats install from Laco in the coming months.

:-!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

That's absolutely fantastic news. :-! I'll have to put more of my watch budget for this year toward Laco. Looks like I'll have to wait another year for a few of the other brands I had my eye on...


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

I hope some of the re-designs will include blued hands. Even, if feaseble, Laco Pilots with Ti case. That would interesting :-!


----------



## Psmith. (Jul 18, 2009)

Very good news |>





Cheers


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Really good news, I am happy for Laco and all of us who enjoy their watches!


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Anybody else encious about possible 45mm Laco Pilot?*

Good news to hear!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

allright.!
looking forward to see the L.E Pieces.
a great Occasion to celebrate 85 Years. :-!


----------



## SLA (May 20, 2010)

Great news, I now have two Laco watches, looking forward to the future.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

That's great news :-!
Looking forward to all the offerings from Laco, especially 85th Anniv. LE.

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## pulsar (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guys,i was planning to pull the trigger on the Type B. But i'm still contemplating..should i wait for the 45mm or just go ahead on the 42mm?


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Pfeiffer will there be a 42mm flieger(type A) with blue hands this year? maybe mechanical movement as well?


----------

